# Dr. Presas seminar review



## stickarts (Sep 28, 2003)

Dr. Remy Presas Jr. instructed a seminar here today.
The seminar consisted of coordinated striking drills including right side and left side striking combinations and triangle footwork.
Disarms and counters to disarms were also covered along with  interesting locking drills.
Dr. Presas was also entertaining and made the techniques interesting with modifications that i haven't seen before.
There will be group photos posted soon on www.stickarts.com


----------



## Fightfan00 (Sep 29, 2003)

Dam!Sorry I missed it.I wanted to go so bad but of course the great curse of work hit and ended up getting a service call from hell that lasted most of the day.Oh well next time.Maybe Sensei you could get Leon Jay to your school for a seminar!That would be really cool!Just a thought.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 29, 2003)

I brought in Wally Jay many years ago and i really enjoyed that. I am open to bringing in Leon...I will have to see what his fees are!!!


----------



## modarnis (Sep 29, 2003)

I had the good fortune to attend this seminar.  Dr. Presas covered a wide range of classical arnis basics from twirling drills , sunketti (thrusting), and disarming.  These disciplines were explored stationary and with triangle footwork.

He is an engaging presenter of material.  He emphasized repetition of movements.  Everyone worked up a good sweat during the course of the day Thanks to Frank for hosting another succesful event.


Brett Salafia


----------

